

What I Learned from Wasabi Ventures Academy: Seven Easy Lessons (#1) - reesdreesd
http://thedavidrees.blogspot.com/2015/07/what-i-learned-from-wasabi-ventures-academy.html

======
celdridge
The Wasabi Ventures Academy is an incredible opportunity. You learn in depth
basics on how startups operate and go from just an idea into a fast growing
startup.

~~~
reesdreesd
Agreed.

------
archdstudio
Like the tone, the dynamic of your writing. Looking forward to your next
insight. I am just starting at WV, not sure where this is going but always
curious and eager to try new venture :)

------
MarkM411
David, thanks for sharing your thoughts about your experience with WVA and the
first two of your "Seven Easy Lessons". Looking forward to reading the others.
I just started with a cohort in PHX this week...Pumped!

------
chrismartinwv
Love the Article! Excited for Lesson #2!

------
dpcflg
Just started with the one in FLG, AZ. Stoked.

